# kenwood KAC-8105D



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Specs..
Specifications: 
- RMS Power Rating:
4 ohms: 300 watts x 1 Ch
2 ohms: 500 watts x 1 Ch
- Max power output: 1000 watts x 1 channel
- MOSFET power supply
- LED power indicator
- Tuned Bass EQ (0-18 dB bass boost at 40 Hz)
- Speaker-level inputs with signal sensing for automatic turn-on
- Preamp RCA outputs
- Short circuit, DC offset, overload, and thermal protection circuitry
- Aluminum die cast heat sink
- Built-in cooling fan
- Gold-plated RCA level inputs
- Gold-plated screw terminals
- Variable low-pass filter (50-200 Hz, 24 dB/octave)
- CEA-2006 compliant amplifier
- Frequency response: 5-200 Hz
- Dimensions: 11-1/16"W x 2-3/8"H x 9-7/8"D 



Impressions...
Ok I have had this in my car now for about 6 months. It is pushing an SI BM MKIII wired at a 2 ohm load. I have it installed in an unfinished amp rack but all the wiring is done right with 2 gauge from the battery to the dist block then 4 gauge from the dist block to the amp. I crimpped a 4 gauge ring terminal. 

First off it is a LIGHT amp for 500 watts. It has a fairly small footprint which is convenient. it has a nice look to it and the blue power light is nice. Overall impression however is that it is a moderately cheaply made amp, not real cheap but somewhat cheap.

Despite what the manufacturer states (they are flat out lying) this amp is NOT 2ohm stable. I measured the load at the amp and it bounced between 2.3 and 1.9 (typical as a speaker is playing). This amp was audibly clipping. At times the base line would get real boomy, ocasionally it owuld cut out. Sometimes it would be real loud and loose sounding other times it woudl get quiet. 

Power wise it seemed to be putting out the stated 500w at 2 ohms most of the time. I did not measure it but it got as loud as the replacement amp (memphis PR1.1000 loaded at the same 2 ohm putting out 500 watts) when it wasn't clipping. The bass lines were authoratative and the amp seemed to play as low as the music let it. 

I had a chance to listen to it in a friends vehicle while it was running at a 4 ohm load and it sounded good. 

The amp has absolutely NO noise in it. When I added it to my system (to an existing x4r) I maintained my complete silence between tracks, as well as at systme start up and shut off.

Over all I would say that this amp is good for a non demanding system where it can run at 4 ohms and put out it's 300 watts. If you need an amp that puts out 500 at 2 ohms, look elsewhere.


----------

